# Episcopal vs Catholic vs Baptist. Help.



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

OK. I need advice. I do not ask this to start a religious debate.

We joined the Episcopal Church about 8 years ago, and have been satisfied. But, we moved last year and now I have to go 45 minutes each way to get to the nearest Episcopal Church. Time and money wise, it is a strain on my family.

My closest options are Catholic and Baptist. We've never attended either.

Prior to joining the Episcopal Church, we attended some non-denominational churches.

I need to find a church. I'm wanting some information about Catholic and Baptist from any members who know, that might help me understand the differences.

Thank you.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

You're probably not going to get much in the way of help I'm afraid, and your two choices go together like oil and water, lol.
Before the fighting starts (did you say you didn't want to start a war?) I know a little about all 3.

I always thought Episcopalians were about as close to Catholic as a Protestant church could get, at least as far as ceremonies, rituals and traditions. My Uncle was a Cannon in the Church.
I have some friends and in-laws that are Catholic.
Southern Baptist was what I was until I found a small non-denominational church that I love.
I could never go back to a mainstream denomination because if their flaws are pointed out, tradition trumps everything, even the Bible.
Both Catholic and Baptist are hardcore on their denominational beliefs.
When our little group finds a mistake we were ignorant of, we accept it and follow the Word.
Good luck and my best advice is, go where you are fed, spiritually speaking.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Go to the services - at least 3 times each. I'm sure then you'll get an idea where you are comfortable.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

As far as familiarity is concerned, Catholic is your closest match. The core theology is basically the same except the Catholic church is more rigid in their "rules". Example: In the Episcopal church a person who is baptized and receives communion in their church is welcome to participate in ours. In the Catholic, you must be a Catholic in good standing to receive. That is also true in the Baptist church -- closed communion. The Episcopal church (reluctantly) recognizes divorce and a divorced person is fully a member including communion. Not so in the Catholic -- or Baptist for that matter. 

The service in a Baptist church would be more like the non-denominational church you attended, but probably not as lively. Their theology is very different and they use the Bible as a textbook and pretty much ignore tradition and history. (This is not said as a judgment). And they usually have communion just once a month. 

Both churches will require you be rebaptized in order to become a full member. 

A closer theological match to Episcopal is Methodist -- I'm surprised you don't have one closer as they are quite numerous. ECLA Lutheran is an almost perfect match and we are in full communion with them. 

I wish you well on your journey. Choosing a church is a difficult decision when you have to go out of the denomination you have been comfortable with.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm not sure how rigid you are in your lives. Poor choice of wording, I know. 

I think it would depend on which 'kind' of Baptist church was there. Some think Catholics are rigid-MUST go to Mass on Sun unless there's a "good reason" not to, for instance. B.C. is STILL frowned upon, I think, even tho 3/4th or more practice it. 
However, most Baptist churches forbid drinking alcohol, & well, if you've known any Catholics, you'd think that was a mandate.  
There's a huge Baptist University system-Baylor-in Central/N. TX & a couple yrs ago they finally allowed dances on campus. So I'm not sure if that has changed throughout. 
And in N. GA, as well as some here on HT in other S. places, do not celebrate Halloween.

There are probably several things in each church you cannot abide...you'll have to research beliefs, I think.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

There are Baptists and there are Baptists. Not all are alike. It depends entirely on the church. 

I never had to be re baptisted to join any church. None of them had a closed communion. 

Denomination is not what you want to look at. What you want to look at are the beliefs of each church. Are they teaching the Word, or are the teaching the traditions of man? How do they treat people when they visit the church? Do they welcome questions about what they're teaching? 

Christianity isn't about a religion, it's about a relationship w/God. I'd find the church that best helps you develop that relationship.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Thanks guys. It's going to take some figuring out. I figured I'd ask hhere. Soon as I ask someone in town here, it's gonna probably be like chumming the water and someone will be ticked at me for whatever I choose 

It's possible there's something else here that I don't know about.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

My experience with Episcopal is pretty dated as it was the church of my childhood, which was a very long time ago. But I know it varied a great deal from church to church. There's a lot of freedom of choice there. I have attended Episcopal churches that were one saint statue short of Catholic and ones where it was so severely Protestant as to be indistinguishable. 
I can tell you my mother found a Methodist church to be an acceptable substitution, which I doubt would have been true if she had been fond of High Church. 
I think what you will find acceptable depends on whether you were low or high church episcopal.


----------



## LauraD (May 25, 2014)

I agree with Wolf Mom. Visit each church multiple times to determine the best fit. As to Communion, the Baptists may or may not have closed Communion - it depends on the individual church - while Catholic Communion is always closed.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

In my opinion, you are best served to find a church that believes and teaches what the Bible says, even if it's not the most popular. There are churches that will preach most anything you want to believe, whether there is any Biblical basis for it or not. There are churches that are wonderful social clubs where you can find all kinds of interaction and entertainment. And for some, entertainment and socialization is all they want. Personally, I want more than that.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Yeah, there's no easy way to shop for a church. My family personally tends to really just enjoy the Eucharist service. We often went to early service and were fine without the hymns.

We don't tak our kids to much Sunday school type activities because we have trouble with the idea of trying to entertain and make games of church. We have th m sit through and attend the services with us with no toys games etc. If an activity interfered with the service we skip it 

Another problem we've had trouble managing is gracefully declining the sometimes endless requests for help in various ministries. We go to church for the service with communion, readings, sermon, tithe and then like to be able to head back out into our week.

We also enjoy the extra services for Christmas time and easter season.

My mom was raised Catholic, and I think that may be the way to go, but I have never been. But Methodist sounds interesting too. Baptist sounds like it may be quite varied depending on the congregation.

We left our non-denominational congregation because of a terrible upheaval between the elder board and the pastors. We ended up at Episcopal because we felt like a church with a hierarchy of organization outside the congregation might be a little more stable to those types of upheavals.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Belfrybat said:


> Example: In the Episcopal church a person who is baptized and receives communion in their church is welcome to participate in ours. In the Catholic, you must be a Catholic in good standing to receive.
> Both churches will require you be rebaptized in order to become a full member.


Actually I heard both of those were changed in the RCC Church about a decade ago.

For the OP, you'll never know until you try them, go a few Sundays to each and then decide. There are many variations with Baptists so you'll have to go to find out. Catholics are pretty standard.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Bellyman said:


> In my opinion, you are best served to find a church that believes and teaches what the Bible says, even if it's not the most popular.


Not trying to start a war, but everyone interprets the Bible differently otherwise there would only be one kind of Church rather than different denominations.

Find one you like.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

mnn2501 said:


> Not trying to start a war, but everyone interprets the Bible differently otherwise there would only be one kind of Church rather than different denominations.
> 
> Find one you like.


No, some churches simply refuse to follow the Bible. IMO, it is not that hard to interpret the Bible properly. It is pretty darn clear.

How can one misinterpret the following:

"I am the way, the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father, except through me."

Yet we have churches, many churches, who avoid, denounce, or somehow "misinterpret" those words. Words that are very crucial to life, and crucial to fitting it all together. 

A church that follows the Bible, is not always going to be the most "comfortable". Country club churches will be more comfy, if you are after "comfort".


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

In the Catholic church, divorced people are welcome. If you want to remarry in the Catholic church (by a priest), you have to go through some hoops. If you were married outside of a church, like a JP, your marriage is still recognized, but many people also have their marriage blessed in a separate ceremony. If you are baptized in any church, the Catholic church accepts you as being baptized, you don&#8217;t have to do it again.

While traditional Catholic is most like traditional Episcipalian, the church closest to you may be &#8216;new age&#8217; and unlike traditional Catholic. A Baptist church could be holy rollers, or very conservative. You need to visit each church to make a decision.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Maura, we've all been baptised. But, what about taking communion. That's a pretty big one for me at weekly services.

What will we have to do to be allowed that at Catholic church?


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

gibbsgirl said:


> Maura, we've all been baptised. But, what about taking communion. That's a pretty big one for me at weekly services.
> 
> What will we have to do to be allowed that at Catholic church?


 ...........If , you join a Baptist church , they will want to baptize your whole family , most likely even IF you've been Baptised before ! , fordy


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

gibbsgirl said:


> Maura, we've all been baptised. But, what abo ut taking communion. That's a pretty big one for me at weekly services.
> 
> What will we have to do to be allowed that at Catholic church?


You would need to join the Catholic Church through the RCIA program or perhaps through private instruction. Only Catholics not in serious sin can receive communion. RCIA is based on how the early Christians entered the Church. You would not need to be baptized again. Catholic Answers has a message board where you could get clear answers to any questions that you might have.

Joining the Church at Easter Vigil: http://swordsoftruth.com/2015/03/30/the-easter-vigil-for-beginners/


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

gibbsgirl said:


> OK. I need advice. I do not ask this to start a religious debate.
> 
> We joined the Episcopal Church about 8 years ago, and have been satisfied. But, we moved last year and now I have to go 45 minutes each way to get to the nearest Episcopal Church. Time and money wise, it is a strain on my family.
> 
> ...


I can give you some info about Baptists. There are many, many different kinds of Baptists (Southern Baptist, Independent Baptist, Primitive, Freewill, just to name a few). Even within each particular branch, they can vary quite a bit in their levels of conservatism. For example, some Southern Baptist congregations have issues with dancing and drinking and some do not. I was raised Southern Baptist and have never been a member of a church that condemned dancing or drinking. Nor have I ever heard of a Baptist church requiring anyone to be re-baptized as a condition of membership. Certainly none of the ones I've ever been a member of.

Baptists do not believe in infant baptism or in the need to confess sins to a human mediator which is one of the things that distinguish the Baptist church from the Catholic church. In Baptist doctrine, there is one and only one way to Heaven which is the belief in Jesus Christ as the Son of God and the redemption of sin through His death and resurrection. 

My advice is to check out all the local churches and visit them several times each. See which ones are closest to the Bible and your spiritual beliefs. Then, when you think you've found the one for you, attend as a visitor for a while before you commit to membership. I have in the past attended a new church for a year or more before I became a member. 

On a lighter note, one benefit of the Baptist church (at least the Southern Baptists) is the food. We do love a good potluck and have them often,  Good luck in your search.


----------



## JoePa (Mar 14, 2013)

If you are seriously looking for a church that will support and help you to be a better Christian and help you understand the need for a personal relationship with Jesus Christ then make sure you choice one that believes that the bible is the inspired work of God and follows what the bible says - too many churches only pick the things they like out of the bible - add things that are contrary to the bible or add tradition or generally have become nothing more than a social club - I would start reading and studying the New Testament to get a direction as to the way you should go - and pray that you make the right choice -


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

LauraD said:


> I agree with Wolf Mom. Visit each church multiple times to determine the best fit. As to Communion, the Baptists may or may not have closed Communion - it depends on the individual church - while Catholic Communion is always closed.


I have been to Catholic services with family and friends where one who isn't Catholic can come up with their arms crossed and receive a blessing. I have been to other Catholic churches where this isn't practiced. It is up to the local Catholic church and priest.

As for Baptist's - each church is different. I have been in churches where one needs to be baptized again to become a member of the church and I've been in other Baptist churches where they will accept any baptism (that isn't sprinkled). Same goes for communion. Some churches will allow any believer to partake in communion, others say you need to be a member of the church. 

As others have said - it is best to attend a few services/mass at each church to see if a particular church is a fit for you and your family. This is the best advice I can give. My family and I have had to church "shop" each time we have moved to a new area. One also doesn't have to become a member of a church to go to one, but for some membership is more important than it is to others.


----------



## cmd1965 (May 8, 2011)

My brother in law used say Episcopalian was "Catholic light", lol. But it does have many similarities to Catholicism. I went to a year long training program for our religious education program which was sponsored by our diocese, but alternated each month between a Catholic church and an Episcopalian church. Almost everything we were teaching the kids was the same doctrine, with a few exceptions. If you go to a Catholic Mass, most have books in the pews that not only follow the service, but also give information in the back regarding reception of Communion.


----------



## CypressHollow (Jun 11, 2015)

where I want to said:


> My experience with Episcopal is pretty dated as it was the church of my childhood, which was a very long time ago. But I know it varied a great deal from church to church. There's a lot of freedom of choice there. I have attended Episcopal churches that were *one saint statue short of Catholic* and ones where it was so severely Protestant as to be indistinguishable.
> I can tell you my mother found a Methodist church to be an acceptable substitution, which I doubt would have been true if she had been fond of High Church.
> I think what you will find acceptable depends on whether you were low or high church episcopal.


LOL! at the bolded.

Anyway, I am kind of in the same boat. The property my husband and I are in the process of buying is in a small town where there is no Catholic Church. We grew up Catholic and plan to remain Catholic. There is a Catholic Church in the next town over. What we were thinking of doing was going to the Catholic church the next town over a couple times per month and then going to one of the local churches a couple times per month. There are mostly Baptist churches in the small town, and two of them are within an easy bike ride from the property. I have this idea in my head that it would be a good idea to attend a couple times per month to become more of a part of my new community and to worship with them. We will just have to see how it goes. I am told that a lot of Catholics in that town attend church at the big non-denominational church, which would still be only a short car ride away. So, I guess we have some possibilities to explore.

Good luck to you, OP, and I hope you find a new church home in your new home town.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Thank you guys so much. We're not super social people. We get out and do stuff, but we don't have tons of extra time. Sometimes, that makes me anxious when we join in something new. Church, sports, 4h, there's a lot of things that can consume your calendar if you're not careful.

Living in a very small population area, I think I'm just a little extra gun shy of burning bridges with folks if they get offended that we didn't pick their congregation.

The posts here are helping me a lot.

I really miss the Episcopal Church we originally went to. But it's almost 2000 miles away now. There's something out there that will be a decent fit for us I'm sure. Just grateful God's always been with us even when we have felt churchless.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Gibbsgirl, I am born and raised Catholic, have moved 16 times since being married and right now live 30 minutes from our CC. But I love going and usually go to daily Mass as well as on Sunday. Our town is so small, no post office! 

Ok, the "rules" are as someone else said:

Communion: we believe in transubstantiation - meaning we believe the bread and wine become the Body and Blood of Christ at the Offertory. Due to that belief, you have to be Catholic to receive Communion. 

How to become Catholic: you would attend the RCIA program as the other person said. All CC have it; most start in fall but not all. Just call and see. 
And no new baptism - I believe ALL Christian baptisms are recognized. 

But you would receive Confirmation and perhaps even First Communion - all usually at the Easter Vigil Mass. I love that Mass as it is so welcoming, filled with the Holy Spirit and so joyous.

Also look at what special devotions they have. Polish Catholics always have Divine Mercy devotions, many CC have daily or weekly Rosary (celebrating the life of Christ through the eyes of Mary), Bible classes, and such. 

Do try several CCs before joining. Some are very traditional (great), some are rigid (not great) and some are so loosy-goosy that you can't figure it out. 
Bulletins are usually online for each church and that and their website should help you get a little feel. For me, good music is important in helping me praise God. Also I love a good preacher. So we always visit at least 3 CC when we move (think I have been to over 60 here in the USA in our lives and moves). I want to feel at home with the parish and God.

Catholics don't generally think of their beliefs as "rules" if they truly love God. Who doesn't want to visit their family, Mom and Dad, once a week whenever possible where love is lavished on them? Sunday Mass is a welcoming to a community who joins in your love for God.

Similarly, becoming Catholic and adhering to the belief that God is truly present in the flesh through transubstantiation is second nature to us. I love knowing God is not just hearing me but is transforming me into a holier person with each Eucharist I receive. 

Ok, sorry to drone on. Hope this helps.


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

Belfrybat said:


> As far as familiarity is concerned, Catholic is your closest match. The core theology is basically the same except the Catholic church is more rigid in their "rules". Example: In the Episcopal church a person who is baptized and receives communion in their church is welcome to participate in ours. In the Catholic, you must be a Catholic in good standing to receive. That is also true in the Baptist church -- closed communion. The Episcopal church (reluctantly) recognizes divorce and a divorced person is fully a member including communion. Not so in the Catholic -- or Baptist for that matter.
> 
> The service in a Baptist church would be more like the non-denominational church you attended, but probably not as lively. Their theology is very different and they use the Bible as a textbook and pretty much ignore tradition and history. (This is not said as a judgment). And they usually have communion just once a month.
> 
> ...


Untrue. 

Catholicism does NOT require a re-baptism, as it recognizes valid baptisms within any other legitimate Christian denomination. But you must go through RCIA in order to receive Communion in the Catholic church. Anyone in the known universe is welcome to attend Mass...but not Communion.


So I do agree with attending services to see what's best.

Gibbsgirl, you can PM me for further info.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Belldandy said:


> Untrue.
> 
> *Catholicism does NOT require a re-baptism*, as it recognizes valid baptisms within any other legitimate Christian denomination. But you must go through RCIA in order to receive Communion in the Catholic church. Anyone in the known universe is welcome to attend Mass...but not Communion.
> 
> ...


My information may be out of date. I became Catholic 30+ years ago and had to be re-baptized as my christening in the Church of England was not recognized. A friend of mine married a Catholic about 12 years ago and she had to be re-baptized as her baptism in the Methodist church was not recognized. If it has changed, then all to the better.


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

Belfrybat said:


> My information may be out of date. I became Catholic 30+ years ago and had to be re-baptized as my christening in the Church of England was not recognized. A friend of mine married a Catholic about 12 years ago and she had to be re-baptized as her baptism in the Methodist church was not recognized. If it has changed, then all to the better.


Some references. The last is a bit lengthy.
How do I know whether...  

Kinda complicated as well.  

From a research site.  

Of course, these days it seems every Catholic parish does whatever they 'feel' like doing.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

You know, you could form your own "mission" I think. I can remember my parents doing that overseas when there was not an Episcopal church. They and one young man met each Sunday morning and had a lay prayer service that always started out with the words "when two or more are gathered....." my father actually enjoyed coming up with a text and "sermon" each week, the young friend played his guitar for a selected hymn and then we (parents, friend and us kids) went to brunch.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

made this change a few years back , first sit down and write what defines your values , what you find important in christian community , what beliefs to you have 

then go looking for a match to your list pay no attention to names of the organization 


you can search and find listings for churches near you , most all of them will have some sort of web site for the denomination that has what defines them thier values , match your values up the best you can and start visiting 

here is a place to get started with what defining questions you might ask of yourself to find your path , start by making a list of these big topics , decide where you and your spouse weigh in on the issue then open the pdf and see how the ELCA feels and teaches about these issues , then seek the same info from any other church in your area that you might be considering http://www.elca.org/Resources/Theological-Discernment


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

farmerDale said:


> No, some churches simply refuse to follow the Bible. IMO, it is not that hard to interpret the Bible properly. It is pretty darn clear.


Exactly why there is only one Church in the entire world and all the branches teach exactly the same thing.

:umno:

<<Shakes head and walks away>>


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You have to be Catholic to have communion in a Catholic church, but they donât check ID. If you decide to become Catholic, theyâll want you to take classes. This helps to ensure you know what you are getting into. Not many churches of any denomination want you to become parishioners because the driving distance is convenient for you.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

mnn2501 said:


> Exactly why there is only one Church in the entire world and all the branches teach exactly the same thing.
> 
> :umno:
> 
> <<Shakes head and walks away>>


The "religions" that add their spin, that avoid actually reading and studying, and make christianity into a morphed, shell of what it could be, are what make it into various denominations. 

Often, the differences are so slight, especially in the evangelical circles, that it does not matter an iota, we still call eachother our brothers. But when you have these morphed, non-Bible based denominations thrown into the mix, well then, yes, there are grave and great differences, especially when the message of salvation is set aside for the ideas of man.

Little differences that do not affect the message, do not matter. It is the contortions that mess everything up.

There are only so many churches that actually follow and believe in the Bible in it's entirety. But there are many which have contorted and messed with, and added to the scriptures. THAT is what makes it confusing to outsiders, to people who think that the many denominations are all fighting or have vast differences. In Bible believing churches, the differences are miniscule. 

Worship styles, for example, may be different between two churches of even the same denomination. But they are not deal breakers.

Adding to the Word, or completely avoiding or going against the Word? 

Well, my friend, those things ARE deal breakers.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

............All this discussion about the various facets of different mainline religions contains one central theme........they all will welcome a family into their church with a minimum of work to become one of "them" ! Kinda reveals a major flaw that Islam can't seem to over come . 
............Too the Contrary , Mohammad never believed in the bible telling all Christians to ........"Love thy neighbor as thy self" ! How , in the world , did he decide to encourage all Muslims to murder all NON Muslims ? OOOOOOOOh , but wait , all those peaceful Muslims , here in "Infidel" Land would seem to be Jihadiasts in Waiting , when they pull out their scimitars and start separating our heads from our Visa cards . 
.............To tell the truth , I've been paying a lot closer attention to Lutherns , Baptists , and Catholics who are sporting beards . I , also , keep my compass handy , and when I see a person start doing the Islamic Tango towards Mecca I listen very carefully for any 'Ticking' sounds coming from packages sitting on the ground next to them . I grab what's left of my Xtra large pizza and haul Butt outta there . , fordy:huh:


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

It is my understanding that the Catholic Church will not recognize several of the Protestant denomination. It's also been my personal experience that Baptists do not recognize each other at the liquor store!


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> It is my understanding that the Catholic Church will not recognize several of the Protestant denomination. It's also been my personal experience that Baptists do not recognize each other at the liquor store!


LOL!


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> It is my understanding that the Catholic Church will not recognize several of the Protestant denomination. It's also been my personal experience that Baptists do not recognize each other at the liquor store!


You made me lol. Cause I figure God's giggling at me thinking, "quit fussing about the people you'll see at the churches and just go to one, cause you know you're only really going to worship and commune with me anyway."


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

gibbsgirl said:


> You made me lol. Cause I figure God's giggling at me thinking, "quit fussing about the people you'll see at the churches and just go to one, cause you know you're only really going to worship and commune with me anyway."


Yeppers, the bottom line comes down to you and God. The rest is just window dressing.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

fordy said:


> .............To tell the truth , I've been paying a lot closer attention to Lutherns , Baptists , and Catholics who are sporting beards . I , also , keep my compass handy , and when I see a person start doing the Islamic Tango towards Mecca I listen very carefully for any 'Ticking' sounds coming from packages sitting on the ground next to them . I grab what's left of my Xtra large pizza and haul Butt outta there . , fordy:huh:


So because I have a beard (neatly trimmed I might add) then someone might be paying closer attention to me? If those in the Baptist church I've been attending for almost 4 years is worried about me because I have a beard, then I feel sorry for them. Because I have no plans of shaving my beard. :nanner: 


(and no I don't do any type of Islamic tango or anything else Islamic.  )


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

You can also find what the mission statement and customs are on the church website. That's how we found our amazing Born Again, Non-Denominational Congregation!
Also, if you aren't into the "extras" of the congregation... you can probably find an online worship service to meet your needs. I bet You-Tube has lots. Find a style compatible with yours. Studying the WORD as a family is more important that any building to sit in once a week. I was CALLED out of the Catholic church 2.5 yrs ago on Easter Saturday. Talk about a miracle!! I am soooo blessed now.

Debbie


----------



## JoePa (Mar 14, 2013)

Years ago there was a saying - don't trust a guy that smokes a pipe - now it's - don't trust a guy that wears a beard - neatly trimmed or not - :walk:


----------



## A-K-A (Apr 5, 2015)

JoePa said:


> Years ago there was a saying - don't trust a guy that smokes a pipe - now it's - don't trust a guy that wears a beard - neatly trimmed or not - :walk:


What does that mean?


----------



## A-K-A (Apr 5, 2015)

mnn2501 said:


> Exactly why there is only one Church in the entire world and all the branches teach exactly the same thing.
> 
> :umno:
> 
> <<Shakes head and walks away>>


These have been the smartest words i have read in this entire thread.


----------



## cmd1965 (May 8, 2011)

The Catholic church recognizes as valid any baptism done in the name of the Trinity: The Father, The Son & The Holy Spirit. During RCIA, if a person has a valid baptism they then celebrate the sacraments of Holy Communion & Confirmation. Also, in regard to the reception of communion, Roman catholics are "in communion" with certain other denominations, and encourage the reception of communion.


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

Not in any Catholic Church I was in. Announcements were always made at weddings (due to a variety of people being present) that you could only receive communion if you were a Catholic in good standing... in other words... not divorced, no serious sin that hadn't been confessed, etc. No one outside the church was allowed to take communion. Certain Lutheran churches are the same way. 

Debbie


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

deb_rn said:


> Not in any Catholic Church I was in. Announcements were always made at weddings (due to a variety of people being present) that you could only receive communion if you were a Catholic in good standing... in other words... not divorced, no serious sin that hadn't been confessed, etc. No one outside the church was allowed to take communion. Certain Lutheran churches are the same way.
> 
> Debbie


I believe Catholics are 'in communion' not with Lutherans, Episcopalians, etc., but with the Byzantine rite, which is beautful but different. However, I'd have to check on that.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Belldandy said:


> I believe Catholics are 'in communion' not with Lutherans, Episcopalians, etc., but with the Byzantine rite, which is beautful but different. However, I'd have to check on that.


there are 7 rites Roman , Greek orthodox ,Russian orthodox, Bysintine called eastern rite some times , Caldein (Iraqi Catholics) and some more that I can't remember right now 

Byzantine are in full communion and you will see Byzantine priests hold mass in a roman church every once in a while, one of my favorite priests was Byzantine filling in for our parish priest who was out with cancer


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

You can indeed still receive communion in the Catholic church if you are divorced, so long as you haven't remarried without first getting a decree of nullity (annulment). And the church does accept baptisms from some other denominations as long as they were done with proper form, but you would still need to take the RCIA classes to enter the church.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I feel for you,...I would be very disappointed if those 2 churches were my only choice. If you do some searching, you might find a HOME church that better suits you in your area, or perhaps you could start one. You can't be the ONLY one that desires something other then those two.

A home church is just a gathering of like minded people that meet in each other's homes, or just one home instead of meeting at a church to worship. After all, a traditional church is just a building when it comes down to it. You don't really need it in order to further you're relationship with God. 

I might even suggest that you put OFF feeling that you have to find a church ASAP, and just spend some quiet time with HIM. He knows your heart, your worries, your circumstances, already, right? Pray for a soft heart and that you'll be able to submit to his leading. You don't have to make this decision. I believe that God himself has the perfect answer for you, and I wouldn't make any moves until prompted by the Holy Spirit.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

When we were looking for a new church. We just went to services on Sundays and took it from there. We attended some churches a few times, some we never came back to and one time we actually walked out in the middle of service and left. It took a while but we have found a church we enjoy being a part of. 

We have friends who did not find a home church after searching and they started a home church instead.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

BTW when my parents did the home church thing, a priest came from an Episcopal mission school once a month to given communion. I have no idea how my parents arranged it.


----------



## A-K-A (Apr 5, 2015)

summerdaze said:


> I feel for you,...I would be very disappointed if those 2 churches were my only choice. If you do some searching, you might find a HOME church that better suits you in your area, or perhaps you could start one. You can't be the ONLY one that desires something other then those two.
> 
> A home church is just a gathering of like minded people that meet in each other's homes, or just one home instead of meeting at a church to worship. After all, a traditional church is just a building when it comes down to it. You don't really need it in order to further you're relationship with God.
> 
> I might even suggest that you put OFF feeling that you have to find a church ASAP, and just spend some quiet time with HIM. He knows your heart, your worries, your circumstances, already, right? Pray for a soft heart and that you'll be able to submit to his leading. You don't have to make this decision. I believe that God himself has the perfect answer for you, and I wouldn't make any moves until prompted by the Holy Spirit.


It only take 3 people.
Mathew 18.20


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

The words I remember from those services were "when two or more are gathered in my name......"


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I didn't read all the replies...

I have been an Episcopalian since i was 11. I have been to Catholic Services when away and no Episcopal church was near. I have been at Catholic services with friends at Camp. I didn't and would take communion at RC services but went last in line to the priest with my hands crossed over my heart and said, "I am an Episcopalian. My I have the Lords Blessing"? I always go blessed. 

I married a Baptists who became an Episcopalian and said she could't go back to the Baptist Church now.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

where I want to said:


> The words I remember from those services were "when two or more are gathered in my name......"


Yea when the gathering get large there is always someone wanting the become the head of the group .This head also seams to be where the money migrates to .:thumb:


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Since we are talking about Christian churches here, my advice would be to read the Gospel of John, since it is regarded by many as the cornerstone of Christian faith. Then pray about it. Then visit the different churches to see which best represents the teachings of this Gospel.


----------



## A-K-A (Apr 5, 2015)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Yea when the gathering get large there is always someone wanting the become the head of the group .This head also seams to be where the money migrates to .:thumb:


Preaching the Gospel, is a job like everyone elses. Harder you work the more you should earn . I'd put my Pastor work ethnics to anyone subscriber at this forum. Flat guarentee he don't make nearly enough for his service to his congregation. YEs a Baptist. Well into his 70's and doesn't miss a beat. I am sure at what ever job you held in your career you got paid for it. 
Don't be grudge the pulpit. Just like Lawyers Doctors Teachers there are good ones and bad ones. 
I have been reading along here- most of you know about your own religion and think you know about the others. I am know expert at theology however i have been Baptized in all 3 of these orders since Birth. I don't know all about any of them. I do know some of you are way out in Left Field.


----------

